# faire le tour de la maison d'un air critique



## simenon

Buona sera a tutti. Ne libro che sto leggendo c'è una frase, apparentemente semplice, ma di cui non afferro bene il senso. La donna in questione ha appena finito di parlare con il notaio e l'avvocato di alcune questioni da regolare dopo la morte del marito che risale al giorno precedente. Il marito non le ha lasciato niente perché la sua impresa è fallita e già da qualche giorno la casa è stata messa sotto sequestro dagli ufficiali giudiziari, che sono venuti e hanno messo i sigilli a tutto. Insomma lei parla con il notaio e l'avvocato, poi: 
_Quand ils partirent, elle avait les yeux rouges et *elle fit d’un air critique le tour de l’appartement*._
_"Qu’est-ce que tu attends pour nous préparer à dejeuner, toi ?" demanda-t-elle à sa fille

_La frase sembra di semplice comprensione, eppure non capisco perché doveva fare il giro dell'appartamento adesso e in che senso avesse _l'air critique_  e questo mi fa venire il dubbio che ci sia qualcosa che mi sfugge. 
_Faire le tour_ significa anche ispezionare/visitare, ma qui non ha molto senso. Lei la casa la conosce e i sigilli ci sono già da vari giorni.  Forse ha un senso più vago come girare/aggirarsi? O forse veramente esaminò in cerca di qualcosa, visto che ha pure l’aria critica e che poi si lamenta con la figlia? Può significare semplicemente che si guardò intorno? COn aria critica nel senso che ha intenzione di criticare? Cercando nei libri "air critique", lo trovo sempre nel senso "con l'aria di chi vuole ritirare", mentre io a prima lettura avevo inteso: "con aria perplessa/inquieta/turbata! Voi come la interpretate questa frase? Grazie. Chiedo scusa se il messaggio è un po' lungo e confuso.


----------



## Paquita

simenon said:


> ha appena finito di parlare con il notaio e l'avvocato di alcune questioni da regolare dopo la morte del marito
> Il marito non le ha lasciato niente perché la sua impresa è fallita e già da qualche giorno la casa è stata messa sotto sequestro
> già da qualche giorno la casa è stata messa sotto sequestro dagli ufficiali giudiziari
> _Quand ils partirent, elle avait les yeux rouges _.



*Mon* interprétation (subjective, donc...) :
L'entreprise du mari est en faillite et la maison a été mise sous séquestre, si je comprends bien, depuis quelques jours, alors que le décès du mari ne date que de la veille... Cette pauvre femme se retrouve donc ruinée, veuve, face à des problèmes financiers qu'elle espère résoudre avec son avocat et son notaire... Au départ de ces derniers elle a les yeux rouges. Elle a pleuré parce que les nouvelles qu'ils lui ont annoncées ne sont pas bonnes. Que lui ont-il dit ? Quelque chose qui provoque sa réaction de "faire le tour de la maison" ...pour quoi faire ??

Pour contempler une dernière fois ce qu'elle a possédé et ne possède plus désormais puisque la maison est mise sous séquestre et qu'un vigile est là pour vérifier qu'elle .... n'enlève rien ??? On lui a dit que tout ce qui se trouve dans la maison est maintenant propriété des créanciers de son mari, rien ne lui appartient, et elle ne voit plus les objets de la même façon.

Pourquoi "air critique" ? pour évaluer le prix qu'elle peut en tirer ou ce qu'il lui restera quand on lui aura pris ce qui peut être vendu. 
Pourquoi cette réaction vis à vis de sa fille ? C'est la seule personne sur laquelle elle peut désormais faire porter sa mauvaise humeur ou bien c'est la réaction de celle qui ne va pas se laisser faire : bon, ce qui est fait est fait, il ne faut pas se laisser abattre, à chaque jour suffit sa peine, ne nous perdons pas en vaines spéculations, on déjeune d'abord, on réfléchira ensuite.

Je répète, ce n'est que ma façon de voir les choses, je ne connais pas ce texte.


----------



## simenon

Merci, Paquit&, de ton intéressante interprétation. Alors, la femme savait déjà que la maison était sous séquestre. On ne sait pas exactement ce que le notaire lui a dit. Plus tard on ajoute qu'il lui avait conseillé de ne pas se mêler des affaires de son mari parce qu'il n'y avait rien à gagner. Donc, même si elle savait déjà (elle l'a dit avant) de n'avoir plus rien, peut-être que la situation est encore plus grave de ce qu'elle imaginait, peut-être qu'elle ésperait un peu de pouvoir tirer quelque chose de l'entreprise de son mari. Elle est une femme plutôt pratique et cynique et son rapport avec sa fille a toujours été mauvais. Donc, si elle parle tout de suit du dejeuner et elle le fait sur ce ton dur, ça ne m'étonne pas beaucoup. Enfin si, comme tu le dit, "d'un air critique" signifie qu'elle a l'air d'évaluer, peut-être qu'en effet elle cherche dans la maison les choses qu'elle peut encore prendre et qui ont quelque valeur. Je ne sais pas. En tout cas, en ce moment, elle ne prend rien. Mais en suite oui, les habits, les objets personnels, l'argenterie, etc elle les emporte quand elle part, quelques jours après.


----------



## simenon

Mais donc, selon vous, "d'un air critique" ne peut pas signifier "d'un air perplexe" ou quelque chose comme ça? Je puex exclure cett hypothèse?


----------



## Corsicum

Ciao Simenon.
Si elle a emporté de l’argenterie par la suite c’est que le regard critique était probablement une sorte d’estimation des valeurs à emporter, c’est ce qui l’a décidée ou confortée sur le fait d’emporter des biens de valeur faciles à transporter.
Un expert a un regard critique.


----------



## simenon

Merci Corsicum. Il doit être comme tu et Paquit& le dites. En plus, ça justifie aussi le tour de la maison, qui autrement n'aurait pas de sens.


----------



## matoupaschat

Autre interprétation : cela arrive qu'au moment de tourner définitivement une page de sa vie en quittant une maison où on a vécu pendant des années, on en fasse le tour en se remémorant ce qu'on y a vécu, et en essayant de porter sur cette période de sa vie un jugement objectif, de manière à se distancier et en quelque sorte à en faire son deuil.


----------



## simenon

Merci matoupaschat. Mais en réalité la dame du roman ne me semble pas un type si sentimental. Et en plus, au moment où cette scène se passe, elle va encore rester quelques jour dans la maison, donc elle n'aurait pas raison de faire le tour maintenant.


----------

